# Help with Firestone Super Cruiser



## kendemned (Mar 7, 2008)

A couple weeks ago I thought I would broaden my horizons and purchase a bike that wasn't a Schwinn. I picked up a Firestone and can't seem to nail down the year. The plate with the model and serial# that is mounted under the crank is only partially there and unreadable. The bike was sold to me without the correct wheel set, However he did save the correct pedals, headlight parts, and seat pan when he changed a few things on the bike.
   The wheel set that is currently on the bike are S-7's with a bendix 2 speed. And the seat pan is pretty toasted. You can't really see in the picture but the crash rail is half eaten away by rust.
 Anyway, any info on this bike would be appreciated! I will be leaving this bike the way it is with the exception of getting the correct parts for it!  Any leads on correct parts at a decent price would be great.
   Thanks, Ken


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't Bernard say that he thought it was a '50?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Ken I believe your rims should look like this, not drop center. check with someone more knowledgeable though. I talked with Jerry Peters who said your bike was around 1951-1952.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2008)

here is the seat I have. if it is something you want I'll bring it to the ride in April for you. it looks the same but you'll have to move the crash rail from the one you have to this one.let me know and I'll see if I can get Mike to weld it for you. it has a few cracks around the bolts in the seat pan.
Scott


----------



## kendemned (Mar 7, 2008)

*I beleive so!*



AntonyR said:


> Didn't Bernard say that he thought it was a '50?




I also heard 48 and later than 50. I'm trying get an exact year.
 Ken


----------



## kendemned (Mar 7, 2008)

*I was told that*

The correct wheel set are lobdell flat tops. So of course i'm on the hunt down.
Ken


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 7, 2008)

*My Guess*

I have six super deluxes and 2 firestones.. I would have to say newer than 1950 older than 54...  probably 51-52...


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 7, 2008)

Either way... If you get tired of it let me know....I want it, as-is.... You could keep the wheels..


----------



## kendemned (Mar 8, 2008)

*I'll keep that in mind*



JR'S MONARK said:


> Either way... If you get tired of it let me know....I want it, as-is.... You could keep the wheels..




You have a nice little collection of these.  Thanks for the input! 
Ken


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 9, 2008)

kendemned said:


> The correct wheel set are lobdell flat tops. So of course i'm on the hunt down.
> Ken




I have a nice pair of those, but they're painted white, not chrome. I'd trade them for a pair of drop-center wheels in the same condition if you have them.


----------



## kendemned (Mar 10, 2008)

*Wish I did*



AntonyR said:


> I have a nice pair of those, but they're painted white, not chrome. I'd trade them for a pair of drop-center wheels in the same condition if you have them.




Have a wheel set to trade. Unfortunately All the wheel sets I have are schwinn.
 Ken


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*before 52*

I have a newspaper ad from 1952 I am sure they stopped using the jet on the fender in 53...

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2008)

well, we're getting it narrowed down! and if needed you could chrome the painted rims if they aren't pitted at all, but they should be chromed.
Scott


----------



## kendemned (Mar 11, 2008)

*Thanks Aeropsycho*



Aeropsycho said:


> I have a newspaper ad from 1952 I am sure they stopped using the jet on the fender in 53...
> 
> J-Me




And everybody else that has been trying to help determine the year for me.
 I think it's safe to say 51-52!
Also think I have a line on a wheel set for it, I'll see what next week brings 
 Ken


----------

